# Advise



## charlie11 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all,
we are thinking of moving to Benidorm area and would like to ask if there are many oppotunities for professional mobile djs in and around the area for weddings,villa parties,corperate events etc.. I have all my own rig and have been doing this for over 20 years in the UK, now time to spread our wings now the kids have flown the nest.Any information gratefully received.Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

charlie11 said:


> Hi all,
> we are thinking of moving to Benidorm area and would like to ask if there are many oppotunities for professional mobile djs in and around the area for weddings,villa parties,corperate events etc.. I have all my own rig and have been doing this for over 20 years in the UK, now time to spread our wings now the kids have flown the nest.Any information gratefully received.Thanks


Well Charlie, I'm pretty sure the demand is there .... but Benidorm is an entertainment town ...... so I'm guessing there's a few of them around.

Just googling brings up a few.

Benidorm DJs & Dance Music - The DJ List | TDJL
DJs and Entertainers in Benidorm Alicante Costa Blanca Spain.

So you'd just have to bear in mind that you'll have competition.

Have you DJ'd in Benidorm before? Do you have Spanish records and speak a bit of Spanish?
Good luck


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Have you DJ'd in Benidorm before? Do you have Spanish records and speak a bit of Spanish?
> Good luck


Are there any Spanish people in Benidorm???


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Are there any Spanish people in Benidorm???


There are a lot around, but there is work and its about making people choose you - a bit of careful marketing and target the right places and anything is possible.

Don't expect it to be a caseof full diary in a week though, it will take time. As Starinsky said it is an entertainment town. In the UK for a Birthday or a party it is common (especially for kids) to hire the village hall, book a disco, lay ona few sausage rolls and you got a party - in Benidorm it is far more normal to celebrate out and about because there are an abundance of places to choose from and more entertainment that you could possibly get through in one night. Weddings etc of course will always want discos but very few brits getting married - if you speak Spanish then you can get in with the Spanish crowd. 

Anyway there will always be some need but expect lower rates and fewer bookings than you get in the UK.

*Alcalaina.....Of course there are Spanish people in benidorm!!!*BUT I know* them both *and I don't think either of them would want a disco!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlie11 said:


> Hi all,
> we are thinking of moving to Benidorm area and would like to ask if there are many oppotunities for professional mobile djs in and around the area for weddings,villa parties,corperate events etc.. I have all my own rig and have been doing this for over 20 years in the UK, now time to spread our wings now the kids have flown the nest.Any information gratefully received.Thanks


well a friend of mine is a mobile DJ & karaoke guru, not a million miles from Benidorm

he has been established here for quite a few years now with clients of many nationalities, including regular corporate clients

but over the past year even he is struggling


----------



## charlie11 (Nov 6, 2010)

*thankyou*

appreciate your input all , not gigged in eu at all yet but music pretty much same throughout eu looking at charts in areas, trying to get my head around lingo gonna take quite a while i think.Im in 2 minds whether to go the benidorm route or further south malaga, marbella etc, throw it open what you all reckon?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

charlie11 said:


> appreciate your input all , not gigged in eu at all yet but music pretty much same throughout eu looking at charts in areas, trying to get my head around lingo gonna take quite a while i think.Im in 2 minds whether to go the benidorm route or further south malaga, marbella etc, throw it open what you all reckon?


I think its probably 6 of one and half a dozen of the other. If you go to Benidorm you will find living cheaper than if you go to Malaga, but you will earn less for a nights work for sure. If the lingo is a problem then you want to be looking at highly dense expat communities.

If I were you I would either go to both areas and do your research and legwork or employ the services of an expert to research both areas, competition etc and fill you in on the facts (forums are great but the opinion of a group of people in a forum doesn't always reflect the true reality - especially as you can look for things like contract work, corporate etc like Xabiachica mentioned)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlie11 said:


> appreciate your input all , not gigged in eu at all yet but music pretty much same throughout eu looking at charts in areas, trying to get my head around lingo gonna take quite a while i think.Im in 2 minds whether to go the benidorm route or further south malaga, marbella etc, throw it open what you all reckon?




I wish you luck...........


you do know that as self employed here you will have to fork out +/- 250 euros a month in the spanish equivalent of NI payments?


whether you earn anything or not................


have a search of this forum - and others if you want to double or triple check - you will learn that there is more than double the unemployment here compared to the UK - 20% as opposed to less than 8%


in parts of Andalucia - where malaga is - double it again to around 40%!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> in parts of Andalucia - where malaga is - double it again to around 40%!!


hes better off in Benidorm then!!!

You are right Xabiachica - being self employed is VERY expensive here, in addition to the 250 euros Seguridad Social you have income tax at around 20% AND don't forget that all businesses here have to register for IVA (VAT) - unlike in the UK where you can opt out until a certain level of income (meaning most discos would not be liable for it), so you have to add VAT on top of all ur prices (or lose 18%) and then every 3 months pay the IVA on all sales minus the IVA on purchases!

BUt if you can do it, and stay busy GO FOR IT - its a great life (even though you will work much harder than in the UK for less money as I am sure everyone on here will back me up on!)


----------

